# Green algae growing inside the pipes of external filter



## buro (Feb 12, 2006)

I have green algae growing inside the pipes of my external filter. I am not sure how this has happened and what's causing it. I dont have any algae inside the tank, as I have a pleco that keeps it clean. Also, I noticed one or two small snails sticking to the glass of my aquarium. I am not sure where they came from. I removed both of them and haven't been able to locate anymore of them.
Any suggestions on how to remove the algae and the snails as well? Thanks.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i have the same thing.its easier to replace the pipes once a year than clean them out


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i normally just rinse the pipes throuhg with seriously hot water to kill the algae then replace the pipse and gradually the algae just goes.....


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

alan said:


> i have the same thing.its easier to replace the pipes once a year than clean them out


Or maybe not.
You can buy from your lfs a brush connected to a long plastic wire, just built to clean long pipes and hoses. Very easy.

Harry


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

ironically enough this happens on the tubes leading in and out of my UV sterilizer. lol, my tank is completely free of algae though so im not complaining.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> i have the same thing.its easier to replace the pipes once a year than clean them out


Or maybe not.
You can buy from your lfs a brush connected to a long plastic wire, just built to clean long pipes and hoses. Very easy.

Harry
[/quote]
yeh.thats a good idea too but it depends how long the pipes are.running boiling water through it works but as they are cheap enough i just replace them.


----------

